# 20 M 5ft6 rate me jfl



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

Lookism.net user here been looksmaxxing for a couple of years and I think I perfected my daily looksmaxxing routine jfl. 

Question is am I good-looking enough to already talk to short girls? And if so which girls should I talk to on a 1-9 psl scale.

I'm also trying to find friends but should I only talk to dudes I mog (which is quite rare tbh jfl)? 

Front (selfie): 

Side profile: 

Without beard: 

With longer facial hair: 

Clean shaven and thanks: 

My fwhr is around 2.02 in the pic that isn't a selfie and my stwr is around 1.69. I do ppl 6 times a week and look athletic.


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 5, 2019)

You are good looking facially. So ofc you should start talking to chicks. Get some lifts and work on your neck


----------



## xz90 (Apr 5, 2019)

Idk but dont keep facial hair like the first pic


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 5, 2019)

What kind of looksmaxing did you do? 
Looks good depending on what you looked like before.


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 5, 2019)

just grow up and you're fine ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> What kind of looksmaxing did you do?
> Looks good depending on what you looked like before.


This was when I started looksmaxxing 4 years ago:


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Apr 5, 2019)

Height destroys you.


----------



## SirHiss (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> This was when I started looksmaxxing 4 years ago:



what did u do?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> Height destroys you.


So it's over?


----------



## androidcel (Apr 5, 2019)

have you tried tinder?


----------



## Stingray (Apr 5, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> You are good looking facially. So ofc you should start talking to chicks. Get some lifts and work on your neck


Good advice right here. Keep shaving the puberty beard and stand tall. Talk to girls you find attractive don't limit yourself. Hanging out with low psl dudes is a meme just be friends with people you like


----------



## SirHiss (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> So it's over?


lol its not over for you, u look great. Your height just sucks but if you wear high shoes you can def slay


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 5, 2019)

SirHiss said:


> lol its not over for you, u look great. Your height just sucks but if you wear high shoes you can def slay


Not slay but occasionally fuck. 
Height is literally - 4 points


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

SirHiss said:


> what did u do?



It started when I discovered lookism.net and from then on I was hooked. I took the blackpill one year after discovering lookism and started off with facemaxxing and then went on to gymmaxxing.

I started with basic advice I got from YouTube like mewing (not sure if it works but I did it anyways), drinking lots of water etc... Then I digged deeper into nutrition since I wanted a clear skin. I no longer ate junk food, never even started with alcohol and cigarettes and learned how to meal prep. I also eat one Banana, one kiwi and an apple per day.

I started taking supplements for the skin like zinc and beta carotin. I experienced with different moisturizers and peelings until I found some that worked for me. I eat one avocado per day since it's said to be good for the skin as well. If the sun shines I use sun milk that contains beta carotin to get a better tan. I also use an electrical face cleanser to keep my skin clear.

For the hair I dermaroll in order to keep the hairline low and I take biotin. I also dye my hair every 3-4 weeks with hair dye that contains gold pigments to make it shine and seem brighter since my natural haircolor is kind of grey. Besides that I use Vitamin E oil to keep it healthy and bright.

I dye my eyelashes dark brown to make my eyes appear brighter because it creates a nice contrast.

For the eyebrows I used mintoil and castor oil to make them thicker.

For the beard I minoxmaxxed combined with mintoil.

For the lips I just use a labello.

I go to the gym 6times a week, make sure I'm not stressed to keep testosterone levels high.

To get more focus and strength I take creatine and omega3.

For the teeth I used a teeth whitening tooth paste and a teeth whitening mouth wash.

Edit: The pictures above are from a year ago so I think I might look better now but I'm still disappointed with the way I look so I stopped taking pics. Plastic surgery will do the rest so no worries boyos I'll ascend sooner or later.


----------



## SirHiss (Apr 5, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Not slay but occasionally fuck.
> Height is literally - 4 points


yea height sucks but wearing lifts and high shoes you can cheat out some ft


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 5, 2019)

SirHiss said:


> yea height sucks but wearing lifts and high shoes you can cheat out some ft


Yeah 5'8 which is still. Manlet. Everything below 6'2 is almost over tier


----------



## SirHiss (Apr 5, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Yeah 5'8 which is still. Manlet. Everything below 6'2 is almost over tier


lol 6ft is absolutely fine already keep coping with 6'2 a lot of chads aren't that tall. Also just look at Zac Efron, Jb etc


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

androidcel said:


> have you tried tinder?


Yes I have. I tried it with different pictures and I get around 35 matches within 3 days if I swipe yes on everyone but I don't message them since I'm sure as soon as they find out about my height they'll block me anyways.


----------



## Autist (Apr 5, 2019)

SirHiss said:


> lol 6ft is absolutely fine already keep coping with 6'2 a lot of chads aren't that tall. Also just look at Zac Efron, Jb etc


Just have a top tier face and or lots of status bro


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 5, 2019)

So what is holding you back, you already maxxed out with looks maxing why you still have no success, Dont tell me its your height, or is it?


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Yes I have. I tried it with different pictures and I get around 35 matches within 3 days if I swipe yes on everyone but I don't message them since I'm sure as soon as they find out about my height they'll block me anyways.


lie about height a little bro and just try and meet them, from time to time you might find someone fine... it's a struggle for nonchads/manlets but that's most people so you know that's just life on normal mode - a struggle



Curious0 said:


> Everything below 6'2 is almost over tier


bullshit boyo 
sure it's better to be 6'2 than 6'0 for instance but 5'11 is actually enough to slay - you 'just' need a great face to go with it


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 5, 2019)

Eyebrow max and ur good, sorry u lost the genetic height lottery.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> lie about height a little bro and just try and meet them, from time to time you might find someone fine... it's a struggle for nonchads/manlets but that's most people so you know that's just life on normal mode - a struggle
> 
> 
> bullshit boyo
> sure it's better to be 6'2 than 6'0 for instance but 5'11 is actually enough to slay - you 'just' need a great face to go with it



Yes. I don't want to do leg lengthening. That's why my plan is to facemaxx until my face is good enough to make up for my height to some degree. I know it will always hold me down but I hope to minimize it with a better face.


belnar93 said:


> Eyebrow max and ur good, sorry u lost the genetic height lottery.


I am eyebrowmaxxed already. The pictures are old and I didn't pay to much attention to my eyebrows but they looked weird. 

However how am I good if I'm eyebrowmaxxed? You said it yourself I lost the lottery. Plastic surgery is the only option.


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> I know it will always *hold me down* but I hope to minimize it with a better face.


[/QUOTE]
well
oh and btw things you did and are doing to looksmax... respect srsly mate, good job  keep it up


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 5, 2019)

Facially, you’re defintely above average. Your height is your biggest flaw.


----------



## Blitz (Apr 5, 2019)

Insane coloring man. Grats on the looksmaxxing part but that height...


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

well

oh and btw things you did and are doing to looksmax... respect srsly mate, good job  keep it up
[/QUOTE]
Thanks mate! Do you mind sharing your looksmaxxing routine?


Blitz said:


> Insane coloring man. Grats on the looksmaxxing part but that height...


Is it over?


Sizzurp said:


> So what is holding you back, you already maxxed out with looks maxing why you still have no success, Dont tell me its your height, or is it?


It's my height what else could it be?


----------



## bobs_pls (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Thanks mate! Do you mind sharing your looksmaxxing routine?


I don't do much to be frank, mainly fighting norwood reaper, beardmaxing, eyebrowmaxing (derma pen, peppermint oil, minox for these and daily alfalfa sprouts consumption for dht impairment) and working out with shit results so far
my skin is naturally quite good so I don't really bother with that
my whole face is recessed and sort of flat yet somehow my harmony is good so going for implants could fuck up the harmony so I'd just cope with my own face
I'm thinking about fat dissolving under chin injections (there's some fat that can't be burnt along with general body fat) though so might do these in the future


----------



## Deltoid (Apr 5, 2019)

Above average facially probably around 6.5, one of the better looking users. Don’t let your height insecurity hold you back from slaying.


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> It's my height what else could it be?



Damn man, im sure you will find someone who likes you just for you


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 5, 2019)

You need to dye your hair dark then you're looksmaxed
Your biggest problem is 5'6 so I hope you're wearing lifts


----------



## Krezo (Apr 5, 2019)

Height kills you. Manlet tier. It's Ogre.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Apr 5, 2019)

SirHiss said:


> what did u do?


Puberty


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 5, 2019)

tbh don't listen to these actual autistis, ur good looking and that's all u need for slaying


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 5, 2019)

Stop this bluepilled cope ffs. He is 5'6. ovER


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Damn man, im sure you will find someone who likes you just for youyou 'just' need a great face to go with it


If I get a better personality I'll find my other half. I just have to respect women.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 5, 2019)

Keep some facial hair and wear shoes that add 2 inches atleast


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Keep some facial hair and wear shoes that add 2 inches atleast


I'm not so sure about that because what if I make it to the bedroom? Should I just leave my shoes on? At some point she'll see me standing straight with no shoes and then it's going to be over. It's like claiming to have a 8inch dick and when you finally make it to the bedroom she will see that you are a 5incher and throw you out of the room.


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> If I get a better personality I'll find my other half. I just have to respect women.



lol why did you edit it.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> lol why did you edit it.


It didn't go through without the edit. I got a message saying that my comment needs to be approved by the administrators.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> I'm not so sure about that because what if I make it to the bedroom? Should I just leave my shoes on? At some point she'll see me standing straight with no shoes and then it's going to be over. It's like claiming to have a 8inch dick and when you finally make it to the bedroom she will see that you are a 5incher and throw you out of the room.


@itsOVER is 171 and frauded to 179 on dates and fucked same girls after that. I don't think that it will cause issues to you if you decide to fraud few inches.


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> It didn't go through without the edit. I got a message saying that my comment needs to be approved by the administrators.



i see, Either way i dont think you would struggle like some other people on here. so you should be able to talk to girls or what ever you do already.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 5, 2019)

St.blackops2cel, i found you


----------



## Stingray (Apr 5, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> St.blackops2cel, i found you


Mogs you curry ?


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 5, 2019)

Based on facial aesthetics alone, quite good looking, 6 PSL, the height is a death sentence though, definitely lift fraud.
Your hair in the third pic looks best.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 5, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Mogs you curry ?


He has an insta page in which he talks about looks theory, pretty legit


----------



## Stingray (Apr 5, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> He has an insta page in which he talks about looks theory, pretty legit


Link?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 5, 2019)

Stingray said:


> Link?


Got taken down by ig just yesterday jfl. I analysed different facial features, posted some moggings and shared looksmaxxing advice but a lot of bluepilled feminists went crazy and reported the page.


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> I'm not so sure about that because what if I make it to the bedroom? Should I just leave my shoes on? At some point she'll see me standing straight with no shoes and then it's going to be over. It's like claiming to have a 8inch dick and when you finally make it to the bedroom she will see that you are a 5incher and throw you out of the room.



4 ways it can go:

1) She doesn't care about your height. You get the lay.

2) She would care, but doesn't notice. You get the lay.

3) She cares, and notices. She feels obligated at that point to fuck you though.

4) She cares, notices, and throws you out.

In the case of scenario 4, *you wouldn't have got the lay if you turned up without lifts either*, cos we've already established she cares about your height.

So your lifts are never, ever costing you anything. At best you get some lays you wouldn't otherwise have got. At worst you just end up in the same situation you would have been in without wearing the lifts.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 5, 2019)

You look good. Height is holding you back but pls don't tell me you're still a virgin


----------



## Heirio (Apr 5, 2019)

lol, some of the same people here saying its over at 5'6 are the same guys who were commenting on @itsOVER's slay thread. They're literally one inch apart in height







@LooksmaxxingDream Bro you're very good facially, especially this pic. Chicks would dig this shit on tinder or whatever app u use






Just wear lifts and boots to boost yourself up to like 5'8-5'9 and then lie and say you're 5'10. Bitches won't know the difference.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 5, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Got taken down by ig just yesterday jfl. I analysed different facial features, posted some moggings and shared looksmaxxing advice but a lot of bluepilled feminists went crazy and reported the page.


Make a new page


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 6, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Not slay but occasionally fuck.
> Height is literally - 4 points


Sorry didn't notice this comment. So my face is 5.5/10 -4 makes me a 1.5/10... it's over.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 6, 2019)

Good looking guy


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Vanillestorms (Apr 6, 2019)

You look good dude, I suggest you keep clean shaved, you look better

As for your height just hit on girls shorter than you and you will be fine


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (Apr 7, 2019)

what the fuck you look redicilously goodlooking


----------



## xom (Apr 7, 2019)

very rare one thing ruins ppl but ur face is pretty good and within a very specific range where if you are above 5'10 u are 10x more attractive but your 5'6 LL and lifts, boosting up to 5'9 is imo useless LONG TERM, but do it for now


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 7, 2019)

your upper exposure diminishes a lot on the after photo. you frauding or did anything in general to your eye area?


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 7, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> your upper exposure diminishes a lot on the after photo. you frauding or did anything in general to your eye area?


Dude I have upper eyelid exposure in every picture except one and the reason for that is because I squinted in the one picture because the sun shined into my face which also created the shadows around my cheek bones. But I will tell you this. I've lost fat to get more definition and a sixpack. Downside is that my upper eyelid exposure got bigger.


xom said:


> very rare one thing ruins ppl but ur face is pretty good and within a very specific range where if you are above 5'10 u are 10x more attractive but your 5'6 LL and lifts, boosting up to 5'9 is imo useless LONG TERM, but do it for now


Why is it useless long term?


Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> what the fuck you look redicilously goodlooking


Thanks but I realised it's over because of my height. I'm 5 foot Fucked.


----------



## xom (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Dude I have upper eyelid exposure in every picture except one and the reason for that is because I squinted in the one picture because the sun shined into my face which also created the shadows around my cheek bones. But I will tell you this. I've lost fat to get more definition and a sixpack. Downside is that my upper eyelid exposure got bigger.
> 
> Why is it useless long term?
> 
> Thanks but I realised it's over because of my height. I'm 5 foot Fucked.



lifts arent feasible long term because if you have any kind of active social life the shoes will have to come off at some point


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 10, 2019)

xom said:


> lifts arent feasible long term because if you have any kind of active social life the shoes will have to come off at some point


It's over.


----------



## xom (Apr 10, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> It's over.


get ll


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 10, 2019)

Good looking


----------



## Madness (Apr 10, 2019)

With lifts and big soles you can slay. Longer facial hair for sure


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 10, 2019)

this is your best look imo. your lips are a falio kinda tho






if you were 6ft+ or even 5'10. 5'11. you would be a psl 6ish. 


but the height kills you bro ngl lol.


also do you do drugs? you look like u do judging from those other pics lol

skin looks unhealthy etc.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

Upgraded justin bieber tbh


----------



## Lumbersexual (Apr 11, 2019)

> Also just look at Zac Efron


Ya, you literally need to be Zac Efron good looking to get away with being 5'8"
OP is definitely gl, but not Efron gl and he is 2" shorter.
He could probably ltr really cute short girls, but he will never be slayer and he will never date insta models.


----------



## dodt (Apr 11, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> Ya, you literally need to be Zac Efron good looking to get away with being 5'8"
> OP is definitely gl, but not Efron gl and he is 2" shorter.
> He could probably ltr really cute short girls, but he will never be slayer and he will never date insta models.


How then u had girls before if ur at that height yourself buddy boyo?


----------



## Lumbersexual (Apr 11, 2019)

dodt said:


> How then u had girls before if ur at that height yourself buddy boyo?


I've never been a slayer, and I've never had an insta model. I've dated girls I considered cute but most guys here would spit at, and they all left me in the end anyways. That's how I know what OP is up against. He can get a 5'-5'4" girl who is maybe a 5 at the very most for a relationship but she will probably leave him for something better anyway.


----------



## itsOVER (Apr 11, 2019)

Lumbersexual said:


> I've never been a slayer, and I've never had an insta model. I've dated girls I considered cute but most guys here would spit at, and they all left me in the end anyways. That's how I know what OP is up against. He can get a 5'-5'4" girl who is maybe a 5 at the very most for a relationship but she will probably leave him for something better anyway.



Very few guys of any height will ever be slayers or date Instagram models ffs, that is definitely not the bar for determining if it's over or not.

OP will be just fine.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 12, 2019)

itsOVER said:


> Very few guys of any height will ever be slayers or date Instagram models ffs, that is definitely not the bar for determining if it's over or not.
> 
> OP will be just fine.


*At 5'6" he wont even reach the noose boyo.*


----------



## nattycel (Apr 12, 2019)

5ft6 omg im so sorry


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 16, 2019)

in the first and third photos I rate you psl 6.5 and the best looking guy in the forum
I hope to die


----------



## mrdolphin (Apr 16, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Dude I have upper eyelid exposure in every picture except one and the reason for that is because I squinted in the one picture because the sun shined into my face which also created the shadows around my cheek bones. But I will tell you this. I've lost fat to get more definition and a sixpack. Downside is that my upper eyelid exposure got bigger.
> 
> Why is it useless long term?
> 
> Thanks but I realised it's over because of my height. I'm 5 foot Fucked.


It's not over, wear some timbs/boots at all times and you're gucci. Just make sure to make the girl cum when you fuck her and she wont leave you when she finds out you're a manlet.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 16, 2019)

SirHiss said:


> what did u do?


He grew


----------



## Vishnuk (Apr 16, 2019)

I saw yo on reddit lmao


----------



## Soontm (Apr 17, 2019)

If autism had a face


----------



## G O D (Apr 17, 2019)

Mirin your face tbh 
Gl
You're a 6/10 imo, 7/10 with rhino. Your eye area is your best feature.


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 17, 2019)

JFL at the side.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 17, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Upgraded justin bieber tbh


Bieber facemogges me to death and he heightmogges me too. Jfl.
Why?


LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Bieber facemogges me to death and he heightmogges me too. Jfl.





Soontm said:


> If autism had a face


Elaborate?


ZUZZCEL said:


> this is your best look imo. your lips are a falio kinda tho
> View attachment 39116
> 
> 
> ...


I don't do drugs, I don't even drink occasionally and I've never smoked. Don't know why my skin is bad.


Looksmaxer-van-NL said:


> what the fuck you look redicilously goodlooking


Thanks but it's over cause of the height.


TBOLT said:


> JFL at the side.


Why?


Lumbersexual said:


> I've never been a slayer, and I've never had an insta model. I've dated girls I considered cute but most guys here would spit at, and they all left me in the end anyways. That's how I know what OP is up against. He can get a 5'-5'4" girl who is maybe a 5 at the very most for a relationship but she will probably leave him for something better anyway.


Jfl it's truly over. Fun fact I've dated an IG model when I was 15 and she was 14. She had some solid shootings and was signed to two agencies. When she was 16 she cheated on me with her 6feet photographer Chad who's her boyfriend now. I guess height didn't matter for a 14/15 year old girl but started to matter when she got older.


ZUZZCEL said:


> this is your best look imo. your lips are a falio kinda tho
> View attachment 39116
> 
> 
> ...


Why are my lips a failo?


----------

